# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  القضاء البريطاني يتبنى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية في الإرث

## yassirali66

*


  



                                         الإثنين 24 مارس 2014 / 15:59


                                                                               تبنى القضاء البريطاني أحكام  الشريعة الإسلامية في قانون الإرث، بحسب التقرير الذي نشرته صحيفة  الإندبندنت البريطانية أمس الأحد.

                                                                                                              وسيتمكن المحامون من من كتابة الوصايا  التي تحرم النساء من الحق في حصة متساوية مع الرجال بالإرث إلى جانب حرمان  "غير المؤمنين" من المطالبة بالإرث.

 وتنص إحدى الفقرات في الدليل على أنه  "يجوز للوارث الذكر في معظم الحالات  الحصول على ضعف إرث الأنثى من نفس الدرجة، وقد لا يرث غير المسلمين على  الإطلاق، ويُعترف فقط بالزواج الجاري وفقاً لأحكام ومبادئ الشريعة  الإسلامية، وبالمثل، لا يُعتبر المُطلّق وريثاً شرعياً". 

  الفصل بين النزاعات
  وأضاف التقرير أن هذه الوثيقة، والتي ستعترف فيها المحاكم  البريطانية، ستقصي أي شخصين تزوجا في كنيسة أو في مراسم مدنية من التوريث  استناداً على قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية التي تعترف فقط بالزواج الإسلامي في  أحكام التوريث.  

 ورغم أن القوانين البريطاينة لم تكن تتضمن أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية، إلا أن  شبكة من المحاكمات الشرعية تطورت في الجماعات المسلمة للفصل في النزاعات  بين الأسر المسلمة. 

  خطوة مقلقة  
 وقال رئيس الجمعية القانونية البريطانية نيكولاس فلاك، إن التوصيات التي  ستعترف بها المحاكم البريطانية من شأنها تعزيز "الممارسات الجيدة" من مبادئ  الشريعة الإسلامية في النظام القانوني البريطاني.

 وإذ وصف بعض المحامين التوصيات بأنها "مذهلة"، اعتبرت البارونة كوكس، التي  تقود حملة برلمانية لحماية المرأة من التمييز القائم على أساس الدين،  الخطوة بأنها "مقلقة للغاية"، متعهدة بمناقشة التوجيهات التي تعتبرها  "انتهاكاً للقواعد البريطانية" مع وزراء في الحكومة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين ...
                        	*

----------

